# Ordered my XD 9mm today



## gr8johnson (Aug 23, 2007)

I looked at a lot of guns in this category (M&P, FNP-9, Steyr, Ruger, Taurus 24/7, Glock 19) as my very first handgun. This gun felt the best in my hand and the trigger pull feels great. I like the safety features. As a new gun owner I know your brain is the best type of safety, but having these will make me more comfortable. I am looking forward to learning all about this gun and learning to shoot. I paid $425.00 including s/h. I looked at a lot of sites and stores. This was the best price for a new XD 9 I could find. Does anyone have any advice for me about this gun that I should watch out for or expect to see. I really have not heard of any reoccurring problems.


----------



## IndianaJones (May 7, 2006)

1st of all, Congratulations and welcome to Team XD. About a year ago, I was in pretty much the same boat you were in. I also Chose the XD, but Not the 9mm.........my XD is the XD40 Service Model (all black)










For the best info on XD's you should really go to www.XDTALK.com


----------



## diesel350 (Aug 23, 2007)

congrats i have a service xd od green rail light i love it.


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

gr8johnson said:


> I looked at a lot of guns in this category (M&P, FNP-9, Steyr, Ruger, Taurus 24/7, Glock 19) as my very first handgun. This gun felt the best in my hand and the trigger pull feels great. I like the safety features. As a new gun owner I know your brain is the best type of safety, but having these will make me more comfortable. I am looking forward to learning all about this gun and learning to shoot. I paid $425.00 including s/h. I looked at a lot of sites and stores. This was the best price for a new XD 9 I could find. Does anyone have any advice for me about this gun that I should watch out for or expect to see. I really have not heard of any reoccurring problems.


where can you get an xd for $425 with s/h included! i'll get another at that price. I just got 5" tactical in 9mm and i love it.


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

which reminds me.. does the 4" use the same mag as the 5" (i have the hi-cap) if so that would be sweet.


----------



## gr8johnson (Aug 23, 2007)

I got it off gunbroker.com. There are a few that have 400.00 price with no reserve. I got mine "buy it now" for $399.99 + 25.00 s/h. not sure about the mag tho.


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

The prices here locally seem to be going down for the XDs, but it does depend on where you go.


----------



## RockingCALI (Nov 23, 2007)

Congrats on the new gun, if you don't mind me asking, how much are the fees when you buy a gun online and have it transfered to your local gun dealer? Because I see XD40s for $400 on the website gunbroker and my local gun dealer is selling a XD9mm for $425 used. From what it seems like, it will be better to buy online right?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

You are going to love your XD. My XD 9mm SC was the best gun I have ever owned. I traded it in for a smaller carry piece, as it was just too big for IWB carry, but it was an awesome shooter and I would not hesitate to buy another one. :smt023


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the cult ahem I mean club! I love my XDSC40!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

XDs are like potato chips...

It's hard to stop with just one...

You'll need the Sub-Compact next.


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> XDs are like potato chips...
> 
> It's hard to stop with just one...
> 
> You'll need the Sub-Compact next.


How true Jeff, I was at the range Friday night shooting my buddy's XD40 Service model 2 tone. If I'm lucky Santa might bring one under the tree!


----------

